# مشروع طرق كامل باللوحات و حساب الكميات



## usamael2000 (13 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
اخيرا الحمد لله عندى لوحة مفاتيح عربى.

الرابط التالى به مشروع طرق كامل بكل اللوحات و حساب كمبات المشروع
تم تنفيذة بدولة الامارات.

اليكم الر ابط

earthworks & pavement.zip - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download - Sandro Ong

المساحة حوالى 550 ميجابايت

تحياتى
اسامة


----------



## salim salim (14 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك جاري التحميل


----------



## محمد برسى (14 سبتمبر 2012)

ايه الحلاوة دى الله ينور عليك والله بجد مجهود فوق فوق الممتاز


----------



## ahmad kh (14 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## waryfaraj (14 سبتمبر 2012)

thank you I will download it


----------



## المستودع (14 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور جدا وجاري التحميل وبارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاءالله


----------



## usamael2000 (15 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا و يا رب يكون مفيد ليكم


----------



## fattahmine (15 سبتمبر 2012)

many thankx


----------



## فهد الحبيب (15 سبتمبر 2012)

جميل جدآ شكرآ وكثيرآ


----------



## aziztabuk (15 سبتمبر 2012)

*عمل جيد ومفيد ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك وجزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## المهندس المبتكر ال (18 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## usamael2000 (18 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed20 (19 سبتمبر 2012)

زادك الله علما وعملا وسهل طريقك وجعلك ذخرا لوالديك واطال لك في عمرهما


----------



## usamael2000 (19 سبتمبر 2012)

ahmed20 قال:


> زادك الله علما وعملا وسهل طريقك وجعلك ذخرا لوالديك واطال لك في عمرهما



و لكم بمثل. جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## salem_55 (20 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا أخى العزيز وعلى وقتك ومجهودك وصبرك


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (20 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## bas1977 (5 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك
مشكور على جهدك


----------



## علي سليم متولي (7 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## عزمي حماد (7 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا
​


----------



## أبو أحمد. (7 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور ياوجيه ما نتحرم منك يارب


----------



## الاهلاوي (9 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا الف خير واكثر من امثالك


----------



## usamael2000 (10 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فى من حمل الملف و كل من رد برد طيب
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## باديس2007 (12 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## plh]m (19 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا وربنا يكرمك


----------



## abuzaidco (16 يناير 2013)

ممكن اعادة تحميله ياخى...لم ينزل معى


----------



## bas1977 (16 يناير 2013)

مشكورة جهودك
بارك الله فيك


----------



## عزمي حماد (16 يناير 2013)

تم مسح الملف من الموقع , ارجو اعادة تحميله وبارك الله فيك
​


----------



## abedodeh (16 يناير 2013)

عزمي حماد قال:


> تم مسح الملف من الموقع , ارجو اعادة تحميله وبارك الله فيك
> ​


لو سمحت


----------



## المهر (21 يناير 2013)

السلام عليكم
اخي الفاضل الرابط مش شغال او تم حذفة لو تكرمت ممكن ترفعه مرة تانيه زجزاك الله خيرا الجزاء علي هذا المجهود


----------



## mahmoud hosni (21 يناير 2013)

اخي الكريم ... ياريت ترفع الموضوع مرة تانية لانه تم عملية المسح من علي سرفر الموضوع لاني محتاجه جدا


----------



## عزمي حماد (21 يناير 2013)

*أخي usamael2000 يا ريت تتابع موضوعك وتعيد رفع الملف حتى لا نضيع وقتنا وتفقد مصداقيتك من الزملاء . احترامي لك
*​


----------



## سيد جابر سيد (23 يناير 2013)

مشكور يا اخي لكن الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## الجعلي 1 (23 يناير 2013)

*الاخ ااسماعيل بعد التحية الرابط لا يعمل او ان الملف حذف ارجو انزال الملف مرة اخرى*


----------



## abedodeh (24 يناير 2013)

جزاك الله كل الخير يا ريت اعادة تحميل المشروع او اذا احد من الاخوة نزل المشروع قبل الحذف يا ريت واحد منهم يتفضل علينا ويرفع المشروع برابط جديد وشكرا


----------



## أبوتقي (24 يناير 2013)

ممكن أعادة الرفع 
تم مسح الملف


----------



## qmuftah75 (30 يناير 2013)

الرابط لايعمل


----------



## ابوخليل-ابراهيم (30 يناير 2013)

الرابط معطل


----------



## redaali2011 (7 فبراير 2013)

الرابط غير صالح ياريت ترفعه على ميديا فير


----------



## حامورابي1 (7 فبراير 2013)

لم يتم العثور على الملف ي اخي


----------



## usamael2000 (19 مايو 2013)

the updated links can be found at 

Assalam Alikum

4shared, Online file sharing and storage

Please if someone can download the files and re-upload it to a permanent location that will be great

The file swill be removed after about 3 weeks

Enjoy


----------



## usamael2000 (19 مايو 2013)

Sorry forgot to mention
The password is 

usamael2000


----------



## abedodeh (19 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك يطلب الموقع يجب إدخال كلمة مرور للوصول لهذا المجلد ؟؟


----------



## ahmad_jawarneh (19 مايو 2013)

الملف غير موجود بالرابط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## usamael2000 (20 مايو 2013)

الملف موجود فى المشاركة رقم 40 و 41


----------



## mandosoly24 (25 يونيو 2013)

اخي مشكورا ممكن اعادة الرفع وجاك الله خيرا ضروري للاهمية


----------



## اسماعيل النوساني (25 يونيو 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mohammed samomi (11 سبتمبر 2013)

thanks


----------



## علي صالح شلال (12 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكووووور


----------



## mostafa251178 (16 نوفمبر 2013)

:3:


----------



## علي احمد 2012 (16 نوفمبر 2013)

*مشكوووووور*

مشكوووور


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 نوفمبر 2013)

جعل الله لك نور في قلبك مشكور


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (17 نوفمبر 2013)

_لاتنسونى بالدعاء_
_سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم_​


----------



## صليحة باسا (29 يناير 2015)

جمممممممميلللل


----------



## abasnof1 (30 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## الامير حسن (30 يناير 2015)

ياريت اعاده الرفع


----------



## ahmednoureany (31 يناير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا بس الرابط بيظهر عندى غير صالح ممكن تنزله على رابط تانى لو سمحت


----------



## mostafaeid (31 يناير 2015)

ياريت يااخى ترفعه تانى


----------



## adel104 (1 فبراير 2015)

مشكور


----------



## فالكون (1 فبراير 2015)

The file link that you requested is not valid. 


----------



## mannnooo30 (1 فبراير 2015)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور على هذا المجهود


----------



## الامير حسن (1 فبراير 2015)

ياريت ترفع لنا علي رابط يكون شغال 

وشكرا


----------



## م قاسم محمد (5 فبراير 2015)

الرابط لايعمل نرجو منك اخي الكريم ان تعاود رفعه مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## enghassan2015 (2 مارس 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## اعجال (4 مارس 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا ، ويارايت لو كل حدا يملك مشروع تخرج مفيد وبيخدم المهندسين في جميع المواقع العملية يزود المنتدى بها علشان نسستفيد وتبقى عندنا مكتبة فيديوهات كبيرة بيتعلم منها كل مهندس او مهندسة بيدخل على أي مشروع جديد يواجه في العمل.وربنا يبارك فيك يامهندس ويكثر من امثالك في المنتدى الطيب.


----------



## احمد زيدان الواسطي (4 مارس 2015)

الرابط لا يعمل
الرجاء اعاده رفع الملف


----------



## المهندس محمد2009 (5 مارس 2015)

عمل جيد ومفيد ربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك وجزاكم الله خيرا​

​


----------



## وليد قاسم حسين (13 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد زيدان الواسطي (19 أبريل 2015)

الرابط لايفتح

:82:


----------



## احمد زيدان الواسطي (19 أبريل 2015)

ارجو اعادة رفع الملفات 
لان الرابط لا يفتح.


----------



## fhamm (19 أبريل 2015)

السلام عليكم 
الملف غير موجود




ارتباط الملف الذي طلبته غير صالح


----------



## usamael2000 (19 أبريل 2015)

Assalam Alikum

4shared, Online file sharing and storage

Please if someone can download the files and re-upload it to a permanent location that will be great

The password is 

usamael2000​


----------



## احمد زيدان الواسطي (20 أبريل 2015)

*جزاك الله خيرا 

لكن الرابط لا يفتح لدي .

*


----------



## omar elghazaly (21 أبريل 2015)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## metkal (9 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله كل الخير​


----------



## Loay Soufan (9 مايو 2015)

الله يجزيك الخير يارب ،، 
بس والله الرابط مش شغال شكله وإلا حاجة


----------



## usamael2000 (9 مايو 2015)

Assalam Alikum

4shared, Online file sharing and storage

Please if someone can download the files and re-upload it to a permanent location that will be great

The password is 

usamael2000

يا ريت حد من الادارة ينقل الموقع و كلمة المرور لاول مشاركة 
و شكرا​


----------



## امل عاصم (9 مايو 2015)

شكرا


----------



## النوسانى 11 (10 مايو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## أبوتقي (11 مايو 2015)

شكرا جزيلا لك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## shams alafag (18 مايو 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## khalidkadd (22 فبراير 2020)

usamael2000 قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخيرا الحمد لله عندى لوحة مفاتيح عربى.
> 
> الرابط التالى به مشروع طرق كامل بكل اللوحات و حساب كمبات المشروع
> ...


اخي لكريم الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## shewika1 (6 مارس 2020)

اخي الرابط غير صالح لا يعمل


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (2 أبريل 2020)

مشكور و بارك الله فيك​


----------

